# Java WebStart - JNLP sofort ausführen



## du ciel (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem JWS-Programm:

ich möchte, dass beim Klick auf einen LNLP-Link sofort gefragt wird ob sie ausgeführt werden soll und dann entspr. automatisch heruntergeladen und - wenn beim Anwender verknüpft - Java gestartet werden soll.


kennt jemand eine Lösung?


Grüße,
du ciel


----------

